# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Wave Einsteiger welches Brett??

## Ernesto

Moin, 
nun will ich dieses Jahr endlich mehr in die Welle (Nordsee Ostsee und Mittelmeer) und suche ein Brett aus 2001 -2003  (wegen den Moneten) um die 90liter (89-95L) .  Denke an Bretter wie F2 259 Wave, Fanatic Rip 60, Mistral Shift 82" ,  RRD  ?   oder momentan am liebsten  JP FSW 91, nur der wird vermutlich mein Budget sprengen.  Wiege ca 84 kg und benutze zum Freeriden  ein RRD Avant Ride 115 L. Ab 5 -6 Bft bin ich bislang einem alten screamer 277 / 103 l gefahren, der aber bei meinen ersten Fahrten in der Welle nicht so toll war.  Bin gespannt was ihr mir empfehlen konnt. (Auch was ihr meint ich fr das jeweilege Brett ausgeben soll/muss ) Bin fr alle Meinungen / Vorschlge dankbar. (Auch wenn ihr entsprechendes Bretter loswerden wollt.) Danke!

Gre Ernesto

----------


## Knoppers

Kann dir auch wrmstens die Fanatic Goya LWs ans Herz legen, bin selber einen Gefahren und hab den Grade vor n paar Tagen verkauft, bekommste schon fr um die 300 Euro und sind absolute sahne Bretter! 

MfG Knoppers

----------


## wavemaster

hi ernesto,

meine frau fhrt den lorch silver bird mit 92 litern. kein extremwellenbrett aber absolut klein- und mittelwellentauglich. springt gut an, schnell, dreht hervorragend und hat 'ne eingebaute halse. wirklich empfehlenswert.
problem: schwer zu berkommen, lorch fhrt keine hohen stckzahlen und die die einen haben,.....

gru
rolf

----------


## Ernesto

Hi Knoppers und Rolf, 
danke fr die Tips, ja Lorch hat ja ein super Ruf und wrde mich auch interessieren sind aber halt auch gebraucht meist echt teuer und schwer zu finden
Habe jetzt in den verschiedenen Foren bisschen ber die Goya LW (2002 89l??) und die Nachfolger 92 l und die hren sich auch gut an an.  schade das du deins gerade verkauft hast  :Cry: 

Gre Ernesto

----------


## wavemaster

hi ernesto,
nicht verkauft, der wird nicht herausgerckt
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi Ernesto,

pass auf jedenfall auf, da das Board das du kaufst keine weichen Stellen hat oder sei bereit, die selbst zu reparieren. Aus meiner Erfahrung werden viele Waveboards irgendwann weich. Bevorzugte Stellen: Unter den Footpads, zwischen den Schlaufen oder gar im Unterwasserschiff. Achte auch auf Risse in der Mitte der Rails im Bereich Fuschlaufen bist Mastspur. 
Im Zweifel lieber ein gut repariertes Board kaufen, als ein weiches, nicht repariertes.

Falls es fr dich interessant wre:
Ich verkaufe mein Seatrend Comp Wave 257, Bj. 2001, 85l Werksangabe, subjektiv eher Rcihtung 90liter Volumen. An diversen Stellen (fachmnnisch) repariert und teilweise mit Carbon verstrkt, durch die Reparaturen etwas schwerer geworden.
Auf dem Board tut dir aber dann auch der Schleudersturz auf die Nose nicht mehr so leid wie bei einem teueren. Preisvorstellung 100 Euro. Auf Wunsch kann ich dir demnchst Pics schicken.

Gru, Alex

----------


## Ernesto

Danke fr die Hinweise..  Wie entstehen eigentlich weiche Stellen und wie kann man die erkennen / reperarieren? Bin natrlich auf die ehrliche Angaben des Verkufers angewiesen wenn ich ein Brett aus der Ferne kaufe.  
bevorzge ein gebrauchtes und eventuell reperariertes Brett auch deshalb weil ich ja immer noch gelegentlich super Schleuderstrze hinlege und die Vorstellung ein teures Brett gleich zu verschrotten mich ziemlich abschreckt. 
Kannst mir gerne Bilder schicken und wenn du links zu irgendwelche Testberichte auch auf Englisch oder Hollndisch) bitte auch da ich wenig ber dei Seatrend Bretter wei. 

Gre Ernie

----------


## AlexF

Hi Ernesto,

du musst die Boards abdrcken (mit dem Handballen)oder abklopfen.

Dazu Board auf eine wackelfreie Unterlage legen und dann drcken. Gibt das Board sprbar nach und gibt dann evtl. auch leichte Knistergerusche (kommen vom Schaum) von sich, ist Vorsicht angebracht. Unter den Pads sprt man's nur mit etwas Erfahrung bzw. im Quervergleich mit den Footpadrndern (sofern das Board da noch hart ist). Beim Abklopfen hrst du es wenn du der Ton dumpfer wird als in der angrenzenden Flche.

Die weichen Stellen entstehen durch die Fersenbelastung beim Springen, Risse in den Rails und Delaminationen im Unterwasserschiff kommen von der Stauchung des Boards bei der Landung. Ursache ist die Unterdimensionierung des Laminataufbaus aus Gewichts- oder Kostengrnden (Weglasssen oder Einsatz von weniger stabilem Material).

Aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und den Beobachtungen anderer Boards am Strand plus der Abschtzung der Serisitt der einzelnen Marken habe ich mir jetzt LORCH Boards gekauft, da ich keine Lust mehr auf Reparieren habe.

Reparieren mu man die Weichenstellen mit Epoxy+Microballoons. Dazu 4mm Lcher  in de Weichstelle bohren und mit einer Spritze Epoxy einspritzen bis es an den anderen Lchern rauskommt. Bei Bedarf in einem zweiten Arbeitsgang den betroffenen Bereich mit Glas oder Carbon berlaminieren (bei Rissen in den Rails reicht dieser Arbeitsgang, vorher Lack und Fller bis aufs Laminat abschleifen)

Links zu Seatrend:
http://www.windfinder.com/surftest/W..._Wave_2001.htm

Gru, Alex

----------


## Knoppers

Hmm das mit den Weichen stellen ist so eine Sache, unter den Pads knnen auch so einlagen sein damit man weicher landet, aber sollte das Board weich sein kannste das auch meistens gegens Licht sehen ( wie bei Autolack hats dort dellen ). Wie gesagt, hab bis dieses Jahr Fanatic gefahren und halt auch die Goyas und seit 2001 ist mir nur eins aus 2003 Gebrochen und das weil ich mich dumm angestellt hab und Platt gelandet bin. Ansonsten noch nie was gehabt mit den Dingern!

MfG Knoppers

----------


## Ernesto

Danke Alex fr die ausfhrliche Infober weiche Stellen und reperaturen.

Knoppers kennst du vielleicht jemand der ein Goya LW 255 hat der es los werden will  scheint mir wirklich das richtige Brett fr mich zu sein  (evtl Goya pm 92 odere 86) 
Danke 
Ernesto

----------


## TomFlensburg

Die Pirates in Flensburg haben einen meine ich. Kannst ja mal anfragen, ob der noch da ist und was der kosten soll. Da brauchst Du auch keine Sorgen haben, ob das Brett in Ordnung ist oder nicht.

----------


## Ernesto

Hi Tom 
Danke fr den Tip!  habe mit den Pirates  (nette Leute) telefoniert und Bilder bekommen  vielleicht wird das was.  

An alle anderen:
Bin weiterhin interessiert an Meinung und Tips !!!

Wann wird es endlich wrmer ??????  

Gre Ernesto

----------


## Andre

Hallo Ernesto ,

ich kann Dir als Einsteiger den Starboard Acid empfehlen . Hab den 88er , ist sehr gut kontrollierbar und gleitet super an . Als d-ram Bauweise ist er auch nicht zu empfindlich . Das Ding macht auch bei Hack auf Flachwasser Spa .
Die Acids bekommt man auch schon mal fr 300 Euro (2003er) , die sind meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich besser angelegt als fr einen Shift 8.2 oder F2 259 (bin beide schon gefahren , das ist ein groer Unterschied zum Acid 88) .

Andre

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo!

Ich glaub, ich wsste noch jemanden, der einen Fanatic Goya PM (86 Liter) aus 2003 verkauft. Meld dich doch mal unter maik.slotosch@gmx.de

Gru

Maik

----------


## Ernesto

Hallo Maik, 
habe dein Mail erhalten, vielen Dank haben den auch ein mail geschickt. 
Gre Ernesto

----------

